# Feeding PINKY MICE



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

PINKY MICE ROCK









i just fed them to my P's for the first time.. OMFG they went CRAAAAZY!!!!!!!!! ive never seen them love food like this before

HIGHLY recommend.... FROZEN pinkies... thaw them out,, not the nasty live sh*t.. anyways... can i feed pinkies as a normal staple??

thanks


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You can, but I wouldn't: in the wild, rodents are just a tiny part of a piranha's normal diet. Their digestive system isn't really designed for dealing with large quantities of rodent/mammal meat, even pinkies, and a staple of non-typical food can lead to internal problems over time, jeopardizing your fish's health.
Are you willing to risk that, especially when there are plenty of good alternatives available???

As a treat, like once or twice a month, pinkies are no problem, though.


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

The RB's that I had loved pinkies as well. I only fed them pinkies around once a month.

I personally didn't want to feed them pinkies as a normal staple because I always assumed other foods were more nutritional for my P's. It was always good to mix it up a little bit though, my P's always seemed to love it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't know about fish, but for amphibians, fuzzies are better than pinkies because fuzzies have more developed, calcified skeletones. Therefore, fuzzies provide more calcium to the predator than a pinky will.


----------



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

yea i have a pacman frog...and they say not to feed em mice and pinkies too often cause theyre too high in fat and not enuf protien and if you do they dont live as long and are unhealthy and have a high risk in becoming blind etc.....and i always thought the same for my piranhas just to be safe


----------

